# How much of a picky eater are you?



## GotGarlic (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm not much of a picky eater! How about you? 


https://www.buzzfeed.com/robinedds/how-much-of-a-picky-eater-are-you


----------



## Saul (Jun 14, 2017)

7/87 if I am taking this assuming that I have hunted the meat products myself and that the butter and cream and eggs are humanely gathered.  Otherwise, I am 27/87.

While I consider myself to be a pretty adventurous eater, I am also a vegan hunter so that sort of limits what I eat lol.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 14, 2017)

I should change my name to Mikey I'll eat anything...the only two things I won't eat is licorice and goat cheese.

I can't imagine there being 14 things on that list that you won't eat GG!!


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 14, 2017)

The only two I checked were marmite and taramasalata.. I didn't know what they are and after Googling, I'd probably not be inclined to eat either..

The only other item I hesitated on was fish with head and tail on.. I'd eat it if served but, would not order it in a restaurant, unless it was trout...


Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 14, 2017)

My count was 5


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 14, 2017)

Three.  Kidneys, liver, and after looking it up, probably taramasalata.  Never heard of it, but it doesn't sound good.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 14, 2017)

Four for me - blue cheese, eggplant and parsnips, rhubarb


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 14, 2017)

Just Cooking said:


> The only two I checked were marmite and taramasalata.. I didn't know what they are and after Googling, I'd probably not be inclined to eat either..
> 
> The only other item I hesitated on was _*fish with head and tail on*_.. I'd eat it if served but, would not order it in a restaurant, unless it was trout...
> 
> ...




Chinese style steamed whole fish, YUM!
In Honolulu it would be opakapaka or Snapper, with oodles of fresh Herbs and a finish of a ladle full of hot oil to crisp the skin.
A pair of chopsticks and a bowl of rice and I'm in!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 14, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> My count was 5


Kidneys, Eggplant, Melons (other than Watermelon), Raw Tomatoes and Cooked Tomatoes... doesn't that count as just one, I just can't care for tomatoes, cooked or raw...


----------



## jennyema (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm allergic to melons and eggplant but I'll gladly eat ALL of the other things on the list.  It seemed a very tame list ...


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 14, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Chinese style steamed whole fish, YUM!
> In Honolulu it would be opakapaka or Snapper, with oodles of fresh Herbs and a finish of a ladle full of hot oil to crisp the skin.
> A pair of chopsticks and a bowl of rice and I'm in!



As I said, " *I'd eat it if served* but, would not order it in a restaurant"


Perhaps you will invite Jeannie and myself to dinner... I'd certainly not turn up my nose at it, were that the case..  

Ross


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 14, 2017)

I came up with only 5, which must account why my belt needs loosening up  a bit recently. 

Tofu, marmite, kidneys, liver and taramasalata (never heard of it, think I can continue not missing it. ) 

They forgot Fish sauce.  Can't cook with it, consequently my Viet/ SE  Asian dishes lack the whole flavor necessary to round out the flavor in a dish.  It's fine in restaurant dishes.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 14, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Kidneys, Eggplant, Melons (other than Watermelon), Raw Tomatoes and Cooked Tomatoes... doesn't that count as just one, I just can't care for tomatoes, cooked or raw...


Nope. My DH doesn't like raw tomatoes but he'll eat cooked tomatoes all day.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm thinking this must be a British-designed quiz, based on some of the foods listed. I came up with two: marmite and taramasalata. I've never had the opportunity to try marmite, so I can't say I dislike it. And I had never even heard of taramasalata. I had to Google that one.

I will honestly eat pretty much anything.



jennyema said:


> I'm allergic to melons and eggplant but I'll gladly eat ALL of the other things on the list.  It seemed a very tame list ...


I thought the same thing. Now if durian, natto, or half the things Andrew Zimmern eats were on the list, I wouldn't have fared nearly as well.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 14, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> I should change my name to Mikey I'll eat anything...the only two things I won't eat is licorice and goat cheese.
> 
> I can't imagine there being 14 things on that list that you won't eat GG!!


Hmmm. It says what *don't* you eat, not what *won't* you eat. I have eaten tofu and blue cheese, for example, but I don't care for them, so I don't eat them. I won't eat insects, though.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 14, 2017)

Mine was 10. I have heard stories about the flavor of marmite...salty beer mash? Naw, I'd rather just drink the beer, thank you. I had enough calves liver and kidneys as a kid to last me a lifetime, and most of the other things I don't eat would be OKish if I was starving to death. I mean how bad can tofu with raw onions be?

The other five were Blue cheese, lamb, parsnips, coriander, and white chocolate. If I have to take the calories, I want to taste cocoa.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 14, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> I thought the same thing. Now if durian, natto, or half the things Andrew Zimmern eats were on the list, I wouldn't have fared nearly as well.




I'll gladly eat durian (somehow I'm not allergic to it) and natto but not some of AZ's other delicacies.

I'm surprised that so many people haven't hear of taramasalata.  It's a pretty common meze dish.  It's yummy!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 14, 2017)

It does appear to be a British based list, Steve. Courgettes, aubergine, and 'tinned' tuna were a give away.  

Mine was 4. I've never been a big fan of organ meats so I checked off *kidneys* and *liver*.  Same with any kind of *roe* (can't remember now the name they used in the list), tried it and didn't like it.  *Marmite* - I've had it a few times and tried to like it, but just couldn't. 

Kay....I could be remembering wrong, but I though little Mikey *hated* everything...


----------



## Addie (Jun 14, 2017)

I am a picky eater. I don't know what happened. As a child, I would eat anything. Now, not so much. Some of the foods I couldn't even pronounce or didn't know what they were. I eat all the veggies. Marmite? Isn't that a food they eat in Aussie or England? I do eat liver. Quite often. I eat all sea food. Except for octopus. And for meat, even though it wasn't on the list, tripe. No thanks to that. 14 out of 47.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 15, 2017)

Marmite in England and Vegemite in Australia. Or at least that's how I remember Kylie mentioning it. Unless my memory is all fuzzed again. Ooo, look, squirrel!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 15, 2017)

I will pretty much eat anything as long as it's not a rodent, an insect/arachnid, or a reptile


----------



## CraigC (Jun 15, 2017)

Only 4 on the list I would not eat. Although, like others, this was the first time I've ever heard of Taramasalata. I love caviar, eat flying fish row on sushi and I like uni, so I don't think I would have a problem with it.

Now there are many things on that list I would not eat as a canned product. Canned veges, with few exceptions, I won't touch. If anyone checked liver, remember some sausages contain it. The boudin I made recently has pork liver in it.


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 15, 2017)

4 for me.  I've eaten 2 of the 4 and don't like them.  Never had marmite and not sure I want to from what I've heard.  Haven't ever had taramasalata, but we eat fish roe and uni, so I'd try it and counted it as a positive.


----------



## Addie (Jun 15, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Marmite in England and Vegemite in Australia. Or at least that's how I remember Kylie mentioning it. Unless my memory is all fuzzed again. Ooo, look, squirrel!



Yeah, that was one of her favorite foods. Was so sorry to see her leave us.


----------



## Addie (Jun 15, 2017)

jennyema said:


> I'll gladly eat durian (somehow I'm not allergic to it) and natto but not some of AZ's other delicacies.
> 
> I'm surprised that so many people haven't hear of *taramasalata*.  It's a pretty common meze dish.  It's yummy!



What exactly is it? What is it made from?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 15, 2017)

I would eat everything on the list but I probably wouldn't go back for seconds on a couple of items!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 15, 2017)

*How Much Of A Picky Eater Are You?*

           You  don't eat 8 out of 87  things on this list!
                                  You're definitely NOT a picky eater. Whatever the size, shape,  smell, or texture; if it's food, you'll put it in your mouth. You  probably look down your nose at anyone who IS a picky eater, but look on  the bright side — you can eat anything they don't finish!


----------



## Sagittarius (Jun 15, 2017)

According to the analysis there are 25 ítems I do not eat .. 

I am considered "picky" according to the  analysis ..  

I am " fairly picky "  .. However, there are things, I just choose not to eat.   

Moreover, there are ítems that I just do not care for .. or perhaps, I do not care for their preparation ..   

Interesting Post ..


----------



## Sagittarius (Jun 15, 2017)

*Taramalasalta:  Greek Grey Mullet Dip (mezze)*



Addie said:


> What exactly is it? What is it made from?




Taramasalata in Greece is prepared with a fish called Grey Mullet however, many people outside of the región prepare it with Cod Fish. 

The basic ingredients: 

Fresh Lemon Juice 
Boiled Potato 
Grey Mullet or Cod fish 
Greek Evoo 
Salt to taste 
Taramina or Roe 
Fresh Parsley 

It is an ancient Greek Classic ..  And served with hot freshly baked Pita in every restaurant in Greece and every Tavern ..


----------



## Addie (Jun 15, 2017)

Sagittarius said:


> Taramasalata in Greece is prepared with a fish called Grey Mullet however, many people outside of the región prepare it with Cod Fish.
> 
> The basic ingredients:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the response. I love Cod, but the roe would turn me off. The only eggs of any animal I am willing to eat is that of the chicken. As a child, picking up lobsters, I learned very early, to leave the roe with the animal. It is not for eating, but reproduction.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 15, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> I should change my name to Mikey I'll eat anything...the only two things I won't eat is licorice and goat cheese.
> 
> I can't imagine there being 14 things on that list that you won't eat GG!!


I took it again with a different mindset and got it down to 10 [emoji38] I really don't like grapefruit or licorice,kidneys or liver, or white "chocolate" - I'm not going to waste calories on fake chocolate 

I don't think being adventurous means you have to like everything on the list - just be willing to try. I have eaten most of these items and some I just don't like.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Jun 15, 2017)

Addie said:


> I am a picky eater. I don't know what happened. As a child, I would eat anything. Now, not so much. Some of the foods I couldn't even pronounce or didn't know what they were. I eat all the veggies. Marmite? Isn't that a food they eat in Aussie or England? I do eat liver. Quite often. I eat all sea food. Except for octopus. And for meat, even though it wasn't on the list, tripe. No thanks to that. 14 out of 47.



Addie - I got you beat - 24 out of 87.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 15, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> ...I don't think being adventurous means you have to like everything on the list - just be willing to try. I have eaten most of these items and some I just don't like.



Same with me.  I checked four items because I don't like them, not because they gross me out.

That said, these tests are supposed to be fun, not actually analytical.


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 15, 2017)

Addie said:


> Thanks for the response. I love Cod, but the roe would turn me off. The only eggs of any animal I am willing to eat is that of the chicken. As a child, picking up lobsters, I learned very early, to leave the roe with the animal. It is not for eating, but reproduction.



Roe is quite obvious on lobster since they carry them around.  Fish, not so much, besides the fact that they are now farming more and more fish specifically for their roe.  In our heydays of lobster hunting, we'd occasionally come across a lobster with eggs still inside her that she was getting ready to drop.  Oops, too late now.  Should we have wasted it?  I think not.


----------



## Themommychef (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm not much of a picky eater but I dont like fish lol


----------



## jennyema (Jun 15, 2017)

Sagittarius said:


> Taramasalata in Greece is prepared with a fish called Grey Mullet however, many people outside of the región prepare it with Cod Fish.
> 
> The basic ingredients:
> 
> ...


 

I believe the most of the taramasalata Ive had here is made with bread, not potatoes

And some have had a bit of yogurt in it


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 15, 2017)

I can't open the list sad. Will have to check on my PC.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 15, 2017)

yay, I got the quiz open. I am a three. Don't eat kidneys (taste like urine, thanks to pranks in high school I know what it tastes like). Cilantro but I do eat the seeds and chicken.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 15, 2017)

4 out of 87, and even that is not accurate. I do eat milk chocolate, I just prefer not to, the other two things are pickled eggs and pickled onion. I bet I'd eat them both, I just never tried. The only thing on the list that I really hate is Liquorice. As far as seafood, I would eat it would it not be for religious reasons, so I do not think it should be checked out. I prefer not to eat some of the things on the list, but would anyway. Like fried onions for example, I am not going to seat and eat a bowl of it, but I cook with it and I eat. I know a friend who would not touch anything that has cooked onions.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 15, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> I'm thinking this must be a British-designed quiz, based on some of the foods listed. I came up with two: marmite and taramasalata. I've never had the opportunity to try marmite, so I can't say I dislike it. And I had never even heard of taramasalata. I had to Google that one.
> 
> I will honestly eat pretty much anything.
> 
> ...



If you really interested Marmaite is sold in Cub Foods in international Section. And taramasalata is sold in any Russian store. It's a bit salty, but if you like caviar, or any fish row, you'd like it.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 15, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> I'm not much of a picky eater! How about you?
> View attachment 27040
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/robinedds/how-much-of-a-picky-eater-are-you




14 things, wow, that's a lot. What don't you eat? 

I am not even talking about 27, below.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 15, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> 14 things, wow, that's a lot. What don't you eat?
> 
> I am not even talking about 27, below.


I thought about it some more and got it down to 10. I took it to mean what don't you like to eat, not what will you absolutely refuse to eat. 

Raw onion
Marmite
Blue cheese
Tofu
Parsnips
Licorice
Grapefruit
White chocolate - if I'm going to have chocolate, I want it to be CHOCOLATE [emoji38]
Kidneys
Liver


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 15, 2017)

Snip 13 said:


> yay, I got the quiz open. I am a three. Don't eat kidneys (taste like urine, thanks to pranks in high school I know what it tastes like). Cilantro but I do eat the seeds and chicken.



Only if kidney is not prepared properly. On the other hand properly prepared kidneys have no taste at all. I like and eat for texture, which is very specific and not for everybody.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 15, 2017)

Marmite is awesome. The South African version Oxo is even better. Almost the same but contains beef extract. A little goes a long way it is very strong. Thinly spread on hot buttered toast with finely grated cheddar cheese yum!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 15, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> Only if kidney is not prepared properly. On the other hand properly prepared kidneys have no taste at all. I like and eat for texture, which is very specific and not for everybody.



I have never actually cooked kidneys myself. Perhaps they were just badly prepared but I didn't like the texture either. Rubbery and unpleasant. I have had a few steak and kidney pies that were not bad. I eat other kinds of offal. Livers ( even chicken liver ), tongue, head cheese, lamb and pigs head, braun etc. Cilantro is soapy and chicken only because I couldn't stomach it while pregnant with both my children. This list was really mild, nothing scary on there really. How would you suggest I prepare kidneys? perhaps I should try making it myself


----------



## RPCookin (Jun 15, 2017)

12 for me.  I don't do organ meat, except an occasional RMO.  Also don't like eggplant, dark chocolate, licorice, or grapefruit.  I seem to be particularly sensitive to bitter foods - they leave an unpleasant aftertaste in my mouth, which is why I listed those items.  I also don't drink coffee.  The only items that I checked that I've never actually tried are the Marmite and taramasalata.



GotGarlic said:


> I took it again with a different mindset and got it down to 10 [emoji38] I really don't like grapefruit or licorice,kidneys or liver, or white "chocolate" - I'm not going to waste calories on fake chocolate



Just a note... white chocolate IS chocolate.  It just uses the cocoa butter from the cacao plant, none of the bean.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 15, 2017)

RPCookin said:


> 12 for me.  I don't do organ meat, except an occasional RMO.  Also don't like eggplant, dark chocolate, licorice, or grapefruit.  I seem to be particularly sensitive to bitter foods - they leave an unpleasant aftertaste in my mouth, which is why I listed those items.  I also don't drink coffee.  The only items that I checked that I've never actually tried are the Marmite and taramasalata.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a note... white chocolate IS chocolate.  It just uses the cocoa butter from the cacao plant, none of the bean.




White "chocolate" doesn't qualify as chocolate as it contains no cocoa powder aka chocolate solids.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 15, 2017)

Maybe I like white chocolate because I'm not a true chocolate lover. 

I've only eaten/prepared lamb kidneys, never beef. It's been a very long  time, but I learned the recipe from my Dad. It was a butter Sauterne wine dish with mushrooms and parsley served over wide egg noodles and it was delicious. The hard part was preparing the kidneys for cooking...not pleasant, and I'll likely never do it again.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 15, 2017)

Hmmm, maybe I'll prepare lamb kidneys again after seeing an easier way of cleaning them. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc8W5pTXyF0


----------



## Addie (Jun 15, 2017)

Snip 13 said:


> yay, I got the quiz open. I am a three. Don't eat kidneys (taste like urine, thanks to pranks in high school I know what it tastes like). Cilantro but I do eat the seeds and chicken.



When I lived in Texas, I could always tell when one of my neighbors would be cooking kidneys. The stink went through the whole neighborhood!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 15, 2017)

Addie said:


> When I lived in Texas, I could always tell when one of my neighbors would be cooking kidneys. The stink went through the whole neighborhood!



Just reading this is making me feel a little green lol. I like smelly food but not that smelly. Maybe I will stick to blue cheese and garlic.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 15, 2017)

Snip, if you decide to try lamb kidneys, after cleaning they must be soaked in cold water with some white vinegar for about two hours. There will be no unpleasant odor while cooking and the meat is mild and tender. 

I have no experience with beef kidney and I suspect that was what you smelled in Texas Addie.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Jun 15, 2017)

Only 4 for me and mayo is because it can do bad things to me.  coffee is gross, but I'll use it and the grounds for cooking.  I do love  coffee flavored things.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 16, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> Snip, if you decide to try lamb kidneys, after cleaning they must be soaked in cold water with some white vinegar for about two hours. There will be no unpleasant odor while cooking and the meat is mild and tender.
> 
> I have no experience with beef kidney and I suspect that was what you smelled in Texas Addie.



I will give it a go thank you


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 16, 2017)

Both of my children aged 9 and 15 got 2. Coriander and kidneys. Clearly not a picky household


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 16, 2017)

Snip 13 said:


> Both of my children aged 9 and 15 got 2. Coriander and kidneys. Clearly not a picky household



So glad to hear Snip!!  When kids (like me) are raised with unusual foods, they think nothing of it!


----------



## CakePoet (Jun 16, 2017)

I am lactose intolerant, citrus intolerant  but there is rice milk chocolate and even lactose free milk chocolate and I cant have  boiled or fried eggs or coffee.
So I ended up with 6 out of 87 .  

How ever  I dont like licorice as made with aniseed , it has to be licorice root  since that is the thing I grew up with as licorice.

Taramasalata, is really good.  I have had it.  Marmite, well a little on a toast with butter and I am in heaven, or a bit in tomato soup, yum.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 16, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> So glad to hear Snip!!  When kids (like me) are raised with unusual foods, they think nothing of it!



Exactly! I don't make a fuss over food either. If you tell a child they will only get pudding if they eat all their broccoli or beans etc they will think there must be something nasty about those foods if you have to bribe them.


----------



## Sagittarius (Jun 16, 2017)

Addie, 

In Taramasalata, one either employs cod fish with, lemon juice,  boiled potatoes, Greek Evoo, salt to taste and parsley minced ..  A stand up mixer or a food processor or a blender or by hand to a " nice thick dip "  ..

Roe or taramina could  substitute the cod fish or grey mullet ..  However, if you are using Cod fish, you do not need the Taramina or Roe ..  Serve with Hot Pita and dip ..   Enjoy with a side of Kalamata Olives or  fresh tomato ..  

Lovely .. 


Have  a lovely weekend ..


----------



## Sagittarius (Jun 16, 2017)

Jennyema, 

Considering all the trips I have made to Greece, I have never seen it  prepared with bread because it is served with hot on the premises,  baked Pita bread.

Greek Yogurt the base of Tsaziki could be served separately along with some Taramosalata however, never together on the same plate nor regular Greek Yogurt ..  Tsaziki ..  


However, classics in Greece are very different than having Greek Cuisine outside of Greece .. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 16, 2017)

I think it's an American thing to put yogurt in it.  Not much.

I've had it at various places and I remember a bready texture like gazpacho but it very well could have been potatoes


----------



## CakePoet (Jun 16, 2017)

Sagittarius,  the only taramosalatas I have had been made by Greek friends.  Yes cant have it now due to my problems with citrus.


----------



## tenspeed (Jun 16, 2017)

Never heard of taramasalata, but would probably like it.  Never had kidneys.  I'll eat anything on this list, so I guess that qualifies me as a two legged disposall.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 17, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> Four for me - blue cheese, eggplant and parsnips, rhubarb



Blue cheese? Why, too strong for you? Just wondering, you eat pretty much anything from what I can tell. My kids were not crazy about blue cheese till I whizzed up some with butter and gave it to them to spread on crackers. Now they love it.


----------



## Addie (Jun 17, 2017)

Two items turn me off a food. Without even tasting it, the smell right away. And I am willing to try greens, but if I taste bitterness, I will never go back to them. Yet I do like some greens you find in soup.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 17, 2017)

Snip 13 said:


> Blue cheese? Why, too strong for you? Just wondering, you eat pretty much anything from what I can tell. My kids were not crazy about blue cheese till I whizzed up some with butter and gave it to them to spread on crackers. Now they love it.


In general, I like strong flavors. Blue cheese has a nasty flavor, imo. I just don't enjoy it. I don't like Swiss cheese, either. It tastes like it's gone bad.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 17, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> In general, I like strong flavors. Blue cheese has a nasty flavor, imo. I just don't enjoy it. I don't like Swiss cheese, either. It tastes like it's gone bad.



Different strokes. I don't like Swiss cheese either.


----------



## CarolPa (Jun 17, 2017)

I was surprised that that was a list of pretty normal foods.  I chose two that I never heard of, Marmite and Taramasalata, and I checked pickled onions, because I have never had them.  But everything else I have had at least once, and would eat again if presented.  

I want to do it again, based on DH's likes and dislikes.  It will be a complete different story.  LOL


----------



## CarolPa (Jun 17, 2017)

_You  don't eat 29 out of 87  things on this list!_
_You are a very picky eater! So much so that going out for  dinner is a never ending round of "could I have [x] but without the  [y]". People give you shade, but what do people know!? Eat whatever you  want, and politely turn your nose up at anything you DON'T want.  Especially goat's cheese._


I was right.  DH is a VERY picky eater!  He has eaten a few of the hated things but didn't know it, as I've used them in recipes that he's eaten, such as cottage cheese.  Shhhhhh


----------



## cjmmytunes (Jun 17, 2017)

Addie said:


> Two items turn me off a food. Without even tasting it, the smell right away. And I am willing to try greens, but if I taste bitterness, I will never go back to them. Yet I do like some greens you find in soup.



Do you like collards, Addie?


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 17, 2017)

7 here, but that is because I don't eat bread, pasta, or rice (assumed white rice). I do eat wild rice and cargo rice. My kidney eating days are long past. I have never tried marmite. I probably would try it. Bananas  I only eat in Banana  bread. Not on the list that I won't eat are smoked eel and lutefisk.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 17, 2017)

Snip 13 said:


> Different strokes. I don't like Swiss cheese either.



You're both weird.  How can you not like mildly melted Swiss cheese with avocado on a roast beef sandwich?  As far as blue cheese goes, how can you not like chunks of blue cheese on Ritz crackers?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 17, 2017)

Caslon said:


> You're both weird.  How can you not like mildly melted Swiss cheese with avocado on a roast beef sandwich?  As far as blue cheese goes, how can you not like chunks of blue cheese on Ritz crackers?



I'M not weird, YOU'RE weird!!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 18, 2017)

Caslon said:


> You're both weird.  How can you not like mildly melted Swiss cheese with avocado on a roast beef sandwich?  As far as blue cheese goes, how can you not like chunks of blue cheese on Ritz crackers?



Love blue cheese and I'm not weird I am crazy, get it right at least lol.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 18, 2017)

jennyema said:


> I'll gladly eat durian (somehow I'm not allergic to it) and natto but not some of AZ's other delicacies.
> 
> I'm surprised that so many people haven't hear of taramasalata.  It's a pretty common meze dish.  It's yummy!


It *is* yummy. We get it in Greek restos, either in the salad bar or in pikilia. I find it "softer tasting" than most roe dishes, like caviar. I have had it made with potato and I have had it made with bread. If you pay attention, you can taste a slight difference. I'm sure that lots of people who don't like fish roe in other ways would like this.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 18, 2017)

I tried the quiz twice. First time answering what *won't* you eat and my score was five. Second time with what *don't* you eat and my score was 21. But, there are some things I don't eat because my husband won't eat them, so there is no point in buying them. They won't get used up before they go off. Sometimes I don't buy something, e.g., parsnips, because I'm really not going to make a dish like stew just for myself. One of the things I won't eat is tofu, because it's unfermented soy and I'm not supposed to for medical reasons.


----------



## Addie (Jun 18, 2017)

cjmmytunes said:


> Do you like collards, Addie?



I did as a kid. Living in an Italian neighborhood, I was exposed to a lot of greens in their soups. My daughter still cooks Italian since she married into an Italian family. So I still occasionally eat her soups. And she certainly uses collard greens. To just eat those "soup" greens, as a veggie on my plate, I find that most of them are bitter. Italians for some strange reason love bitter foods. Maybe they do it as a punishment for past sins of their ancestors.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 18, 2017)

I have have cooked kidneys and they were delicious. We were very poor and they were cheap. I made them ~ three times. The last time, I don't know what went wrong, but the whole house smelled of pee. I thought I had soaked them long enough. I haven't tried cooking them since. I will eat them in a resto or if someone serves them, but only if they don't smell of pee.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 18, 2017)

Addie said:


> I did as a kid. Living in an Italian neighborhood, I was exposed to a lot of greens in their soups. My daughter still cooks Italian since she married into an Italian family. So I still occasionally eat her soups. And she certainly uses collard greens. To just eat those "soup" greens, as a veggie on my plate, I find that most of them are bitter. Italians for some strange reason love bitter foods. Maybe they do it as a punishment for past sins of their ancestors.


Some people taste bitter more than others. I really dislike bitter too.


----------



## Addie (Jun 18, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> I thought about it some more and got it down to 10. I took it to mean what don't you like to eat, not what will you absolutely refuse to eat.
> 
> Raw onion
> Marmite
> ...



GG, out of your list, I won't eat Marmite, Blue cheese, Tofu, Licorice and Kidneys. I don't go out of my way for white chocolate. But if it is part of the recipe for a frosting that someone made, I will eat it. For myself, I will use powdered sugar for a white frosting. Will never eat it as a candy bar.


----------



## Addie (Jun 18, 2017)

CWS4322 said:


> 7 here, but that is because I don't eat bread, pasta, or rice (assumed white rice). I do eat wild rice and cargo rice. My kidney eating days are long past. I have never tried marmite. I probably would try it. Bananas  I only eat in Banana  bread. Not on the list that I won't eat are smoked eel and lutefisk.



My Jewish neighbor downstairs lost her father. In accordance with their customs, I went downstairs to see them and give my condolences. As is their custom, they offered me food. They asked me if I had ever had Gefilta fish. No I had not, so they gave me a tiny piece. Not even big enough to call it a bite. I now know I will never find that food on my plate either. I have the feeling it would be similar to your lutefisk.


----------



## rodentraiser (Jun 18, 2017)

"You  don't eat 37 out of 87  things on this list!
                                                                                     You are the pickiest of ALL the picky eaters. So much so that  people are often giving you **** about it. But that's because they just  don't understand. What they call picky, you just call having high  standards! Eat what you want, and don't let anyone make you feel bad  about it."



Like I already didn't know this.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 18, 2017)

rodentraiser said:


> "You  don't eat 37 out of 87  things on this list!
> You are the pickiest of ALL the picky eaters. So much so that  people are often giving you **** about it. But that's because they just  don't understand. *What they call picky, you just call having high  standards! *Eat what you want, and don't let anyone make you feel bad  about it."
> 
> 
> ...



That was an interesting thing to put in an assessment. Having high standards has nothing to do with what you will or will not eat.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 18, 2017)

What Craig said. I have standards, I won't eat off the floor, drink out of the toilet or eat at Burger King.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Jun 18, 2017)

Addie said:


> I did as a kid. Living in an Italian neighborhood, I was exposed to a lot of greens in their soups. My daughter still cooks Italian since she married into an Italian family. So I still occasionally eat her soups. And she certainly uses collard greens. To just eat those "soup" greens, as a veggie on my plate, I find that most of them are bitter. Italians for some strange reason love bitter foods. Maybe they do it as a punishment for past sins of their ancestors.



I cook them for Christmas.  About a week before Christmas, I get them, look them & wash them good, then put them in a small garbage bag, get all the extra air out, tie the bag tightly, and put them in the freezer.  Freezing them makes them not nearly as bitter - just in case a good frost hasn't hit before they were picked.  Christmas morning, I heat up my ham juice (I cook a ham when my DD and her family come up close to Christmas) and cook the collards in it, along with some small red potatoes and I put some splenda in them.


----------

